# South Carolina Flooding [Multiple Threads Merged]



## hjtug (Oct 3, 2015)

*Any news on Ocean Ridge?*

Has anyone heard any news about how Wyndham Ocean Ridge, Edisto Beach, SC has fared so far from the effects of  Joaquin?


----------



## 55plus (Oct 3, 2015)

There is no mention of any issues with flooding or a closure at Ocean Ridge on Wyndham's website so I assume they are still accepting check-ins.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 3, 2015)

The storm now is headed out to sea. Heavy rain off and on until late Sunday night.


----------



## ilenekm (Oct 3, 2015)

I was wondering the same. We are supposed to check in next weekend. 

Joaquin has gone out to sea but this storm is not Joaquin

According to the Capital Weather Gang, my weather gurus, the storm is far from over. https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...d-event-looms-for-the-southeast-this-weekend/.  They are still expecting heavy rains in the area through tomorrow evening.  I cannot imagine that Edisto Beach has been spared given the images that I have seen on TV from Charleston.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 4, 2015)

The pictures and reports are terrible.  I hope you're all safe and dry, able to ride this out.  Please check in if/when you can.


----------



## NKN (Oct 4, 2015)

*Anyone on Hilton Head this week?*

How did HHI make out with all the rain?

Anyone have photos?


NKN


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 4, 2015)

We were in Myrtle Beach visiting friends, but left to return home Friday am 10/2/2015 when it was still light rain there.  

Has been a NW-to-SE band of heavy weather for a couple of days now, and here in Aiken we've just been in the in-and-out southern edge of it.  Think we've had only two inches of rain total at this point, ranging from light mist to short downpours, spread over a couple of days so it hasn't been too bad here.  Rain's been much heavier, apparently, to the north and east of us.  Plus, we're well inland, almost to Georgia, so we're far from any storm surge tidal problems.



Thanks for asking.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 4, 2015)

We only got about 1" of rain. We were lucky it was mostly north of us.


----------



## NKN (Oct 4, 2015)

Great News!       Poor Charleston....


----------



## Pat H (Oct 4, 2015)

Hilton Head/Bluffton only got abot an inch of rain. The storms passed north of us.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 4, 2015)

and Columbia.


----------



## Swice (Oct 5, 2015)

*Flooding near SC resorts??*

Any tuggers at a Marriott resort in Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head?   How are conditions?


----------



## silentg (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, I would like to know too? Be safe!


----------



## Poette (Oct 5, 2015)

We are here, lots of very heavy rain Sunday but resort area is ok. Have not been out since yesterday morning, but appears most of the flooding has been to our south in the Georgetown area and north, some areas of North Myrtle, Little River, etc.  Sky is clearing a bit, hopefully the worst is over.


----------



## Poette (Oct 5, 2015)

Forgot to add, as far as we know, the Hilton Head area was spared the bad weather.  We just left there on Friday.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 5, 2015)

Hilton Head is fine even though we are still getting some light rain. Charleston & Columbia areas were hit the worst.


----------



## glenmore (Oct 5, 2015)

*Can we get to Myrtle Beach Airport Thursday?*

Flying out of Myrtle Beach Airport Thursday. Coming from NC. Will we be able to get to airport?

Also-- any flooding at Plantation Resort?  Thanks!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 5, 2015)

*DOT* Road check:  http://www.511sc.org/

  Not sure of the roads leading there by then. Maybe AAA or the State Police ?

Here's something that may help with an update on the airport itself.

http://www.flightstats.com/go/Home/home.do



  Good luck.


 -


----------



## Swice (Oct 5, 2015)

*good news*

Good news, thank you.

We'll be in Hilton Head next month.


----------



## glenmore (Oct 5, 2015)

Beaglemom3 - Thanks for the information.

I called Plantation Resort and spoke with a very nice lady in Housekeeping. She said all their buildings fared well, but the big problem was that hardly anyone could get to work because of the state of the bridges and closed roads.

She thought the airport was open and it looks like some flights are departing.  We will check the status of the roads on Wednesday and the airport status on Wednesday.


----------



## travs2 (Oct 5, 2015)

We are in North Myrtle beach now.    Yesterday we could not get out of the condo because of flooded streets.  Our pools and hot tub as well as deck were totally covered with filthy dirt and flood waters.  They drained the pool once but the next storm system filled the pool up again.  Maintenance has a huge job on their hands to clean it up.  We haven't been able to have a beach day yet since arriving the first of the month.  We were able to get out today and shops are open for business.  One pharmacy that we stopped at today was closed...not from the flooding but probably because employees couldn't get to work.  We are here for a month so are making the best of a bad situation.  We are safe.  Wine and rum help out as well...hahaha


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2015)

very sorry to hear those that have been impacted by the flooding


----------



## Glynda (Oct 5, 2015)

*Charleston*

And just imagine if you had been in Charleston or Columbia!!  

We're fine in Charleston's historic district.  Looking forward to the sunshine yet to come!  Hopefully tomorrow. 

Charleston was officially closed/blocked for two days. Traffic on I-26 East was diverted on to the Ravenel Bridge into Mt Pleasant. "The Crosstown," Hwy 17 N. to S., was closed as were both bridges across the Ashley River at downtown.  There were 56 streets closed on the peninsula on Saturday at one time. Most stores and restaurants were closed and the streets have been eerily quiet for four days.  Schools will have been closed for three days counting tomorrow.  Folly Beach was also closed on Saturday.  Only residents and renters were allowed on to the island. 

However, as bad as the photos look on the Internet and TV, that kind of flooding is not indicative of the whole.  The worst coastal flooding comes with high tide and then ebbs fairly quickly.  We are used to some flooding every full moon high tide, if it has rained.  But this low pressure area that had us receiving *20+* inches of rain was beyond our experience. Imagine had we actually had hurricane involvement!  

That said, yesterday, Sunday, when the ground was so saturated and rivers and lakes continued rising and overflowing there was some serious flooding in out-lying areas. I don't know about Edisto Beach but they were asking residents living within one mile of the Edisto River to evacuate late yesterday and this morning.  

Columbia seems to be having some major problems with the Congaree River and several lakes as well as water and power. At least Charleston's water is fine and our power outages were not widespread or long-lasting.

Thanks for your concern and well wishes. Charleston has endured worse!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 5, 2015)

Praying for all the families in South Carolina.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 5, 2015)

Stay dry!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Pat H (Oct 6, 2015)

As of this morning I-95 in SC was still closed for 70 miles between I26 & I20.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 6, 2015)

We'll be on HHI this Thursday and from what I can tell, the island is fine.  I95 still has 70 miles closed but, according to the SCDOT website, is expected to re-open tomorrow.


----------



## janwes (Oct 6, 2015)

*Donating to displaced*

I was thinking about all those displaced people and wondered if people who had t/s weeks left couldn't donate their rooms to some families. Got to figure it will be a long time before any sort of normalcy is returned.  Should be a way to match up. If not for this emergency, for another in the future. Timeshares are all over the world and so are these natural disasters. 
If anyone has a way to initiate some sort of program, it would be a blessing to those in need and also the giver.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 6, 2015)

Amtrak doesn't seem to be running throught SC and other states nearby.

Nancy


----------



## Pat H (Oct 7, 2015)

95 is still closed for 70 miles. If you are planning on coming this way from up north and are near 81, you can take 81 to 26 and then pick up 95 below the closure.

Columbia is in deperate need of water. One of the companies here has donated the use of their trucks to take supplies for the next couple of days. Please consider donating to the American Red Cross to help those who were affected.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 7, 2015)

*Charleston*

The sun was shining for the first time in a week today in Charleston!  The carriages were filled with tourists and all seemed well within the Historic District except for the sound of sump pumps running to empty basements of water (yes, a lot of these old houses that are at sea level really do have basements!) The City Market was back in full swing as was King Street shopping. The restaurants I passed along the way at lunchtime seemed to have the normal amount of customers.  I did find stores and restaurants over the last two days to be a bit short staffed due to schools in Dorchester and Berkeley Counties still being closed and those parents not having resources for their kids having to miss work. 

My thoughts are with those who have lost friends and loved ones and/or their property and belongings.  I hope no more lives are lost and the flooding is over though I know there may still be more downstream flooding nearer coastal areas tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## stonebroke (Oct 8, 2015)

*Country Club Villas Reports No Damage*

Just saw on Facebook page of Country Club Villas the following:  "Good afternoon Country Club Owners and Guests. We wanted to pass along that we have no damage from the area flooding and are looking forward to your visit with us soon!"


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like parts of I-95 south bound is still block.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 8, 2015)

*SC roads*

Check SCDOT.org before traveling on I-95 or other SC roads to be sure that your
route is open.  If you are traveling from the north to Myrtle Beach, I don't believe you would have a problem.  I believe it's 74 miles between I-26 and I-20 on I-95 that's been closed and may still be. Numerous bridges are being watched now and over the weekend as more flooding may occur near the coast as river flooding continues to move on downstream.  We are also due more rain this weekend but the weather forecasters are saying they don't believe it will be another "event."


----------

